# What is wrong with you people? THE NEW CURADO!



## Basswhippa

All the other boards are going bonkers about the new Curado. There have been sightings. It was reportedly on Zona as someone thought they might have caught a glimpse of it on his deck. People in Roswell are claiming to have been visited by it although they thought it was just a dream.

And here we are. This is the site of the mostest and biggest Shimano "fanboys/girls" and nothing is said. There is nothing about Shimano reels you all don't know. You guys are really living up to the board name...... you are being really "2Cool" about this new release. :dance:

Some of us mere mortals can't stand it. We are getting our new Curado fix from other boards. Keep on being "cool". I'm sure once it is out, we'll be raving over here about it as well, breaking it down to and analyzing it to its "core". LOL


----------



## Sisco Kid

Thats funny 

Sent from my Note 2, using Tapatalk


----------



## Basswhippa

Somone said they have a friend who knows a person whose step cousin's uncle actually seen one of these new reels and held them in their hands and they swear we will not be disapointed and that the ruler of the reel universe has re-asserted their complete dominance. They think the Curado may even be the color of the reel they held and kind of a similar shade to the blurry one we saw on the Zona show and this color will match every shade of rod that has ever been made. It is out there baby, at least someone on some random internet fishing message board said so. Rumor is it will either be aluminum, Ci4 or Graphite, or a combination of all three and it even has a drag and ball bearings! Diawa will be forced into bankruptcy with this new Curado, and the Tatula will be soon be a fishing reel artifact because the Curado is so smooth!


----------



## unc_jaws23

*New Curado!!!!*

I just caught the Lochness Monster with one, smoked the drag washer though!!!!!


----------



## Basswhippa

unc_jaws23 said:


> I just caught the Lochness Monster with one, smoked the drag washer though!!!!!


Dang! :rybka: I hope you threw it back, or the catch and release witchhunters may pay you a visit. A farmer down the road said when he got his, he put it beside his Revos and Lews and the nuts and screws loosened and the frames began to melt. He put it too close to his hogs and the radiation from it being so hot turned them to bacon.


----------



## unc_jaws23

*Welding gloves!!!!!*

I had to wear welding gloves to get it out of the box it was so hot!!!!!

QUOTE=Basswhippa;7492305]Dang! :rybka: I hope you threw it back, or the catch and release witchhunters may pay you a visit. A farmer down the road said when he got his, he put it beside his Revos and Lews and the nuts and screws loosened and the frames began to melt. He put it too close to his hogs and the radiation from it being so hot turned them to bacon.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Basswhippa

They are saying it will be released at the BASSMASTER Classic. They chosen one will have it in his rodlocker the first day of the Classic. He will make the reel public has the Classic already won. Other attempts at the crown by those throwing non Curados such as Diawa, BPS, Lews, Pinnacle, etc will be futile. They might as well stay at home watching their favorite soap opera. In the end, they will all turn and bow to the guy using the new generation Curado.


----------



## baytownboy

It's not out because the press, obuma has not blessed it yet!


----------



## Dan Thorburn

There will be several releases at the Classic (2/21/14).


----------



## Basswhippa

baytownboy said:


> It's not out because the press, obuma has not blessed it yet!


Oh he will though. The EPA will bless it as the most environmentally friendly reel.


----------



## cfulbright

Is it going to be built in Japan? 


No? then it doesn't matter.


----------



## GoneYakn

cfulbright said:


> Is it going to be built in Japan?
> 
> No? then it doesn't matter.


X2, the Malaysian counterparts of our favorite shimano reels are junk.


----------



## Basswhippa

Now wait a minute fellers. While I prefer Japanese Shimanos myself just out of familiarity because they are all I have owned, the Malaysian plant is supposedly the more state of the art Shimano reel plant. The generally held concensus is the absolute finest Curado was the Curado D and it was made in Malaysia. It doesn't matter if where it is made, if it has Shimanos name on it, so long as it is engineered well. Many of their finest Spinning reels are made in Malaysia.


----------



## Dan Thorburn

Without saying too much, Japan recognized what happened and has spent a ton of money and time to improve the factory. A large QC team was sent directly to that factory in recent months. A lot is being done behind the scenes to improve everything. I think everyone will be pleasantly surprised with what is coming.


----------



## cfulbright

Basswhippa said:


> Now wait a minute fellers. While I prefer Japanese Shimanos myself just out of familiarity because they are all I have owned, the Malaysian plant is supposedly the more state of the art Shimano reel plant. The generally held concensus is the absolute finest Curado was the Curado D and it was made in Malaysia. It doesn't matter if where it is made, if it has Shimanos name on it, so long as it is engineered well. Many of their finest Spinning reels are made in Malaysia.


Wrong. Curado E7, and Chronarch D7 both made in Japan. Best ever.


----------



## cfulbright

Dan Thorburn said:


> Without saying too much, Japan recognized what happened and has spent a ton of money and time to improve the factory. A large QC team was sent directly to that factory in recent months. A lot is being done behind the scenes to improve everything. I think everyone will be pleasantly surprised with what is coming.


Glad to here.

Curado e7 with Ci4 side plates/frame would be all I would need.


----------



## Lexy1

How about just Curado Ci4+?


----------



## colbyntx

cfulbright said:


> Glad to here.
> 
> Curado e7 with Ci4 side plates/frame would be all I would need.


Then why not just get the Chronarch?


----------



## RedXCross

well??? Just cause


----------



## adpostel

Basswhippa said:


> Now wait a minute fellers. While I prefer Japanese Shimanos myself just out of familiarity because they are all I have owned, the Malaysian plant is supposedly the more state of the art Shimano reel plant. *The generally held concensus is the absolute finest Curado was the Curado D *and it was made in Malaysia. It doesn't matter if where it is made, if it has Shimanos name on it, so long as it is engineered well. Many of their finest Spinning reels are made in Malaysia.


Nope!! The Curado E series is BY FAR the best Curado that has come out yet. Even better than the original "Greenies" that everyone loves so much. The B series and E series aren't even in the same category. The Curado E weighed close to 2 whole ounces less than the Heavy D series, and had better features.

I think people are just adverse to change, but not all change is bad, and I think Shimano is on the right track in upgrading their reels....


----------



## Basswhippa

adpostel said:


> Nope!! The Curado E series is BY FAR the best Curado that has come out yet. Even better than the original "Greenies" that everyone loves so much. The B series and E series aren't even in the same category. The Curado E weighed close to 2 whole ounces less than the Heavy D series, and had better features.
> 
> I think people are just adverse to change, but not all change is bad, and I think Shimano is on the right track in upgrading their reels....


I've never had a D, but I have read that in many peoples opinion, it is better than any of the rest, and it is NOT made in Japan. That said, a BSF is smoother on the retrieve, and casts fruther than any E I have held or used. I own upgraded Citica E's and my son has the Curado E's. My B's aren't as refined, but are smoother and cast further. Again, it is all opinion, just saying that assuming the G was a dud, it isn't because of where it was assembled.


----------



## Dan Thorburn

The Curado D was made in Japan. The Citica 200D models were made in Malaysia.


----------



## Speckled

Dan Thorburn said:


> *The Curado D was made in Japan*. The Citica 200D models were made in Malaysia.


This h:hwell::rotfl:.

The only Curado not made in Japan is the current G model.

Didn't notice that you had a "user" name change Dan. I was thinking to myself, "Who is this Dan guy and where in the Hell is Bantam1" :spineyes::rotfl:.


----------



## Sisco Kid

Lol

Sent from my Note 2, using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Thorburn

I won't go into it, but this is my new screen name on this site. Same guy, different title. Now people will actually know my real name instead of Bantam1.


----------



## cfulbright

colbyntx said:


> Then why not just get the Chronarch?


Not the same. Im talking about a real E7 made in Japan to the E7 quality and specs.

Thinking about getting a 2013 Shimano Metanium HG. Any thoughts Dan?


----------



## Dan Thorburn

The Metanium XG is a sweet reel. I use it for bass flipping applications and love it. They will eventually replace all of my Core reels in different gear ratios.


----------



## Basswhippa

Woah....That thing looks tight.


----------



## Drundel

I don't know how you guys fish, but after tweaking a Cu101B (and using braid) I can't imaging a better trout reel.


----------



## Fish Aholic

I saw this today. The reel looks sleek!


----------



## colbyntx

Fish Aholic said:


> I saw this today. The reel looks sleek!


Looks a lot like the Chronarch ci4.


----------



## RedXCross

colbyntx said:


> Looks a lot like the Chronarch ci4.


Yep it sure does. I am willing to bet it will perform very similar too. Marketing can and is a booger.


----------



## abh316

http://www.histackleboxshop.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=shimano-Curado-I

here you go guys...some specs for yall and price point


----------



## SonnyR6

Wonder if they'll release a 50 size later on.


----------



## colbyntx

SonnyR6 said:


> Wonder if they'll release a 50 size later on.


I would think so. Only a 200 size would seem silly but looks like it for the roll out.


----------



## Dan Thorburn

It will depend on the demand. The 50 size covers a pretty small market.


----------



## Tx Grizzly

that's a very nice looking reel, will definitely have to put my hands on one once they hit the shelves...


----------



## Drundel

colbyntx said:


> I would think so. Only a 200 size would seem silly but looks like it for the roll out.


Yea, you would have thought the higher quality braid's would have killed the market for the bigger spooled reels.


----------



## txorange61

I'll tell y'all this, I had one in my hand it doesn't feel like a 200 size in the hand.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

